# Google Domestic Trends Indicator



## Wysiwyg (4 November 2009)

With computers becoming more and more a source of information to people, a great indication of trends is the number of Google queries related to various topics. Something like an insight to where peoples attention is focused. (USA populace) 

The increase or decrease in number of queries related to industries is plotted on a chart and is up to present time so trends can be seen. Overlaid with the Dow or S&P 500 chart gives a quick reference to divergent/convergent industries.

An example of the rise in job searches and a link. http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp...EXDJX:.DJI&cmptdms=0&q=GOOGLEINDEX_US:UNEMPL&


----------

